# Good Schools...any schools...!!



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all

Well, I am living the schools nightmare everyone warned me about...I am only hanging in there as everyone on the forum seems to have eventually managed to get their kids into a school. (two little ones 6,11)

I am coming out on on Thursday and I am trying to arrange visits to some schools and add kids to waiting lists.....It would be great if I could tap into your local knowledge about schools reputations any do's or don'ts, experience of your own kids attending these schools...

The schools that seem to be in the areas we are looking at are 

Wellington international school
Dubai British school
Jebel Ali primary - what is the associated secondary.
Regent International school

Any comments about these schools would be great......are there any schools that don't get a good reputation and I should avoid??

Thanks

Susan


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jebel Ali secondary is currently being built.
The primary school is in 2 locations ( close "ash" to each other)

A new 3-12 is being built on one site for them- I believe ready (?) for Sept 2009.
The infant school will be across the road from it ( which is its current site)

Jebel Ali Primary School, Dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of mine's daughter went to Wellington and left after less than a term, she and her parents hated it.

Try to get the 11yo into Dubai College, the only not for profit school here, they'll need to sit an entrance exam etc., but it's by far the best, there's also Repton School, Repton School Dubai that's just opened here, I reckon that would be an option because it is brand new and located at Nad Al Sheba, easy to get to too.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> A friend of mine's daughter went to Wellington and left after less than a term, she and her parents hated it.
> 
> Try to get the 11yo into Dubai College, the only not for profit school here, they'll need to sit an entrance exam etc., but it's by far the best, there's also Repton School, Repton School Dubai that's just opened here, I reckon that would be an option because it is brand new and located at Nad Al Sheba, easy to get to too.


Jebel Ali is non- for profit too


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Jebel Ali is non- for profit too


I sit corrected.....

(At least it's not Gems, are they a major rip off lot or what???


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I sit corrected.....
> 
> (At least it's not Gems, are they a major rip off lot or what???


Ohhhhhhh yeah...........


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You OK, sgilli?

Shouting out "Ohhhhhhh yeah" conjures up all sorts of thoughts....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just brushing my teeth


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Just brushing my teeth


PMSL, I nearly mentioned that.....

My "friend" never did get one....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My kids go to Wellington International School and they love it. It's different strokes for different folks, though, so take a tour and see what you think. We also looked at Regent but didn't like it. Then again, have met kids that go there and are happy. Not much help, am I? I think you will find that Wellington International School demands a bit more from the kids than Regent does. Regent has had a change in Head Teacher since we looked at it, though. Can't comment on the others as *I have no personal experience on them!!!!* (Yes, that was a dig!)  Oh, except Dubai British School whose registrar was unbelievably helpful towards us even though they had no space for my younger child.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> A friend of mine's daughter went to Wellington and left after less than a term, she and her parents hated it.
> 
> Try to get the 11yo into Dubai College, the only not for profit school here, they'll need to sit an entrance exam etc., but it's by far the best, there's also Repton School, Repton School Dubai that's just opened here, I reckon that would be an option because it is brand new and located at Nad Al Sheba, easy to get to too.


Dubai College has a great reputation but the entrance exam is very stringent. They are a very selective school who will only take the brightest. So if you have a child who needs extra help, then it's a no go.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I sit corrected.....
> 
> (At least it's not Gems, are they a major rip off lot or what???


JESS schools are also not for profit.


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

flossie said:


> JESS schools are also not for profit.


Hi guys

Thanks so much for all comments, really difficult especially when choice will be limited. I am hoping to visit some of the schools at the weekend. 

Not so worried about entrance exams I am very fortunate both kids are quite bright (god only knows where they get it).

Definatley want the kids to be challenged so Wellington might be an option but bit worried about someone leaving after just one term.

*Flossie, I found them a little unhelpful/ dismissive almost could just be one person how has your experience been.*

Hoping to see Jess at Ranches as well.

*Dubai College - what is the primary would love the two kids to go to the same school if we are still here.*

Thanks again and any other thoughts would be good this is tough!!

Susan


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Dubai College doesn't have a Primary section. I'm a bit biased about Wellington because, as I said, my kids go there. Maybe it was just one person, but I have always found them to be quite helpful. I do know that their waiting lists are huge, but I'm not sure if that applies to all years? I really wouldn't be too worried about one person leaving after one term. As I said before, everyone has different expectations and wants from schools, so it varies from person to person. Often, if you visit you just get a feel for the atmosphere and can tell if it's for you or not. In some cases here, people move their kids from school to school because they are after the 'perfect school' which just doesn't exist. In SOME cases, Dubai can be the first experience people have of a private school. Sometimes it seems that because the fees are expensive, people suddenly expect their kids to become more intelligent and achieve much higher grades. Umm, it doesn't quite work like that. As far as my own kids are concerned, they are definitely challenged, but not pushed. My daughter is extremely bright but has not been allowed to rest on her laurels at Wellington like she was in her previous (private) school in Australia.

JESS Arabian Ranches also has long waiting lists, but again, it depends on years. The older the child, the easier it seems to be to find them a place. I have friends whose kids go to this school and they are really happy there. British kids get preference, which I personally don't like as it's less of an 'international' school than some of the other schools around. But if you lived in Arabian Ranches and sent your kids to the school there, your life would be very simple. With the added bonus of having alot of kids in you neighbourhood that go to the local school. In our neighbourhood (Meadows) kids tend to go all over, so not many school friends living close by. Not that all kids in AR go to JESS AR, of course. They also go all over. Alot of kids at WIS live in Arabian Ranches. (Am I rambling? Sorry, it's late and I'm tired. ) Honestly, once you visit a few, your decision will come easier. Sadly, though, you don't always get a choice and it can be a case of taking what you can get. Good luck.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

*Schools Nightmare*

Hi

My family and i are coming to Dubai in August of this year. Wondered if you have any advice on the schools from your research and experience. Anyone got any comments on the Repton School. Also any advice on residential areas, really where most of the expat live. I have two small childre 4 and 2.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

ssc said:


> hi
> 
> my 3 yr old daughter is going to satrt at wellington international in september.
> 
> ...


Sorry, quick answer as it's past my bedtime 

My kids are alot older than yours. One in high school and one in grade 3. We are just about to finish our second year. Yes,I meant academically, but I don't know about in FS1. Sure it's more about fun and games then. From what I can see and what I have heard, the younger kids seem to have a great time. Like all schools, some teachers seem better than others. I also think some teachers suit some kids better than others, so a great teacher for my child doesn't mean that teacher will be great for your child and vice versa. I think the teachers at Wellington have alot asked of them and they seem to work very hard. I really don't have any experience with the FS1 and FS2 teachers, though. I know that the schools here are run as a business. (Well, most.) I don't want to go into too much detail on a public forum but when we first started, our son had a major problem (not the school's fault) and they could not do enough to get him sorted. The head of primary is very approachable and the rapport between teachers seems to be very good. Then again, you still get parents that aren't happy but you get them at every school. Strangely, some of the parents I have met that are unhappy with the school are on their 2nd or 3rd school and plan to move their kids to another one. Hmmmm, maybe they should look closer to home. 

My biggest whinge is that my kids won't eat the school lunches. How I miss the canteen system in Australia.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Also, regarding other kids: There are something like 1800 kids at WIS. There will be happy kids, unhappy kids, rowdy kids, quiet kids, leaders, followers, nasty kids and saintly kids. Bossy kids, meek kids, really smart kids, mentally challenged kids, sporty kids and arty kids. They're kids. Just like the kids in every other school around the world.

Sorry, more answers. 

Uniforms are available at Zaks uniforms at Jumeirah Beach Centre (the blue building on Jumeirah Beach Rd)

Don't use the bus service as I'd rather spend 14k a year on something else. Your little one would be too small for the bus, anyway. I know kids who catch the bus and they seem fine. Have been on school excursions on the bus and they are fine.

All books are supplied. Just need to supply pencils and sharpeners etc. Not sure about FS1 or 2. You may need to provide nothing.


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

flossie said:


> Also, regarding other kids: There are something like 1800 kids at WIS. There will be happy kids, unhappy kids, rowdy kids, quiet kids, leaders, followers, nasty kids and saintly kids. Bossy kids, meek kids, really smart kids, mentally challenged kids, sporty kids and arty kids. They're kids. Just like the kids in every other school around the world.
> 
> Sorry, more answers.
> 
> ...


hi

thanks for the reply

the 14k for bus - is that standard or depending on distance & location.. the website says about 4k. 

thanks again.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you talking Wellington International or Wellington Primary School? It's 7K per child, I got the letter last week but threw it in the bin.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Here you go. Got this of the school website.

http://www.wellingtoninternationals...S_OF_GEMS_Wellington_International_School.pdf


----------



## svetlania (Dec 9, 2009)

*Sarching for good schools..whew..tedious*



flossie said:


> My kids go to Wellington International School and they love it. It's different strokes for different folks, though, so take a tour and see what you think. We also looked at Regent but didn't like it. Then again, have met kids that go there and are happy. Not much help, am I? I think you will find that Wellington International School demands a bit more from the kids than Regent does. Regent has had a change in Head Teacher since we looked at it, though. Can't comment on the others as *I have no personal experience on them!!!!* (Yes, that was a dig!)  Oh, except Dubai British School whose registrar was unbelievably helpful towards us even though they had no space for my younger child.


I have 2 children at Regent and spent a good 4 months investigating schools in Dubai but I enrolled them. Have to say that my children are happy campers and have had a very positive experience thus far. I actually found the school to be quite rigorous compares to the other British curriculum schools with a strong emphasis on learning, homework, assignments which I quite liked. I think though this is quite common with international schools. I think that rather than a change in head, what you may mean is that the school increased its senior management team. Btw, have also heard good things about Wellington as well. I really do think it’s a personal preference thing like you said and it’s best to take a school tour to decide what school fits best for your child.


----------

